# Service Load Calculation, Restaurant



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Am I reading ('05NEC) Article 220.88 and Table 220.88 correctly?

Article 220.88 says I can use Table 220.88 instead of part III of Art 220.

The Note to Table 220.88 says to add up all of the connected loads whereas Part III would have me calculate the loads based on part II.

So it seems I don't need to worry about all the particulars in part II. 

Am I missing something?

TIA


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

You have two choices for your service calculation; the standard method and the optional method. Do them both and pick whichever one is smaller, and you'll be compliant.

The optional method, in my opinion, will give you a "leaner" more realistic service calculation than a full-blown standard calc will. I don't know how they formulate the optional method but it's probably based on actual data from real installations. So yeah, you're not missing anything. Just add everything up and take the appropriate reduction and don't worry about the details.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks Eric, much appreciated.


----------

